# Coccidiosis Corid dosage?



## mama24 (Jan 30, 2012)

I was directed to treat my pregnant doe for coccidia since she is off her feed and getting too thin. I have Corid powder that I used to treat my chickens for coccidia last month. The dosage for them was 1/2 tsp per gal of water. Does that sound right for the goats as well? I want to get them something that works better next time I make it to the feed store. What do you suggest for a pregnant doe, due in Mar? Thanks for your help!


----------



## mama24 (Jan 30, 2012)

NM, I found a chart that has the dosage, but it's based on weight. I have absolutely NO idea how much my goats weigh! They are both yearlings, my very tall one is a Saanen/Boer cross, and my short pudgy one is a Nubian/Boer/Kiko mix. I really have NO idea! So can I just add it to their water like you do for chickens, or is there a way to guesstimate the girls weight???


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 30, 2012)

If you don't know their weight, then I wouldn't use Corid. It is extremely important to dose it correctly and it works much better given orally. However, it inhibits thiamine and can cause goat polio. If your girl is already having problems and possibly immune deficient, then I would get Dimethox. There is a weight tape you can buy but I have never used it so I don't know how well it works.


----------



## elevan (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's some info with dosages for the most common treatments for coccidia:  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-coccidia-goat

You NEED to know how much your goat weighs.  A weigh tape would be the easiest way to accomplish this on a standard size goat and it only costs a couple of bucks to get one.


----------



## mama24 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks! I'll hold off on the meds until I make it to the feed store for the weigh tape and the meds.


----------

